# Light Switch



## MidTnMike31 (Sep 17, 2010)

Can anyone tell me how to get to the headlight switch on a 05 GTO? I just noticed this morning that its really loose, Im just wanting to fix it. when you pull it to turn on the fog lights the whole switch come out on one side.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

There should be a service manual sticky somewhere in the forum.


----------

